# Report puts end to anti-vaccination argument



## jezr74 (May 20, 2014)

this is great news

University of Sydney study rules out link between vaccination and autism | News.com.au

I really hope the likes of Oprah and Jenny McCarthy will stop their anti-vaccine campaigns and admit they had no evidence to support their claims, the blood on their hands IMO is high with their constant promotion of woo and pseudo-science.


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2014)

Jenny McCarthy ought to be horse whipped, with a real horse


----------



## granfire (May 20, 2014)

Big Don said:


> Jenny McCarthy ought to be horse whipped, with a real horse



Don't advocate cruelty to animals!


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2014)

Please that study was done by scientists. And everybody knows you can't trust science.

(Does that sarcasm come through?)


----------



## ballen0351 (May 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Please that study was done by scientists. And everybody knows you can't trust science.
> 
> (Does that sarcasm come through?)



The are paid by big pharmaceutical. ....... ...


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> The are paid by big pharmaceutical. ....... ...



Bam! see there you go.

And I believe it cos you said it.


----------



## crushing (May 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Please that study was done by scientists. And everybody knows you can't trust science.



It's not that simple.  Freeper / Breitbart approved_ science_ shall be trusted.  They are most trusted as well as fair and balanced source of science news since the dawn of time some 6,000 years ago.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 21, 2014)

crushing said:


> It's not that simple.  Freeper / Breitbart approved_ science_ shall be trusted.  They are most trusted as well as fair and balanced source of science news since the dawn of time some 6,000 years ago.



I don't know what 'science' to believe.  I don't know how any of the studies were conducted, nor who funded them.  What I have a problem with is why don't we see such a high rate of autism in people from the 40s and 50s who got those shots?  Mind you I don't know if there has been a change in the way the shots are manufactured that could account for it.  Or some other condition that we have created (such as air polution) that doesn't mix well with the shots.  But for now, I may worry, but I am not convinced getting the shots is causing autism.  I am convinced not getting the shots carries a big health risk on its own.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 21, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> I don't know what 'science' to believe.  I don't know how any of the studies were conducted, nor who funded them.  What I have a problem with is why don't we see such a high rate of autism in people from the 40s and 50s who got those shots?  Mind you I don't know if there has been a change in the way the shots are manufactured that could account for it.  Or some other condition that we have created (such as air polution) that doesn't mix well with the shots.  But for now, I may worry, but I am not convinced getting the shots is causing autism.  I am convinced not getting the shots carries a big health risk on its own.



I believe part of the reason we see in increased diagnoses of Autism is because we have a better understanding of the signs and symptoms.   I also believe there is a rush to label kids to make parents feel better.  My youngest son was a slower developmentally then his brothers and sisters.  The doc was concerned sent him to specialist who said he has aspergers.  Had all this physical therapy and other things.  Truth was he is just lazy.  Now he is above normal on all tests.  So was he "cured" or did he never have it?


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> I don't know what 'science' to believe.  I don't know how any of the studies were conducted, nor who funded them.  What I have a problem with is why don't we see such a high rate of autism in people from the 40s and 50s who got those shots?  Mind you I don't know if there has been a change in the way the shots are manufactured that could account for it.  Or some other condition that we have created (such as air polution) that doesn't mix well with the shots.  But for now, I may worry, but I am not convinced getting the shots is causing autism.  I am convinced not getting the shots carries a big health risk on its own.



Actually people from the 40s and 50s did not get those shots.  The first measles vaccine was not made available until the 60s.  The first generation of the MMR vaccine was introduced in the early 70s, the second generation was introduced in the late 80s.  To put that in perspective, I am 45 and got my live virus jab in 1969.  I am two treatment generations away from what is being administered to kids of today.


----------



## punisher73 (May 21, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I believe part of the reason we see in increased diagnoses of Autism is because we have a better understanding of the signs and symptoms. I also believe there is a rush to label kids to make parents feel better. My youngest son was a slower developmentally then his brothers and sisters. The doc was concerned sent him to specialist who said he has aspergers. Had all this physical therapy and other things. Truth was he is just lazy. Now he is above normal on all tests. So was he "cured" or did he never have it?



This makes it very hard for those with truly autistic children. They now have a "spectrum" that labels kids as autistic, but tells them that they may "grow out of it" (sensory processing disorder was one I know of that happened). I know of one child that was labled autistic and their parents cut out all gluten from the child's diet, and now he is "cured" (doctors told them he didn't have it anymore). So was it truly autism or was it a food allergy that caused autistic like symptoms?

Either way, there is more science supporting the safety and necessity of vaccines than the risks of not getting them.


----------



## bluewaveschool (May 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Please that study was done by scientists. And everybody knows you can't trust science.
> 
> (Does that sarcasm come through?)



Do you work for the Texas Department of Education?


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> Actually people from the 40s and 50s did not get those shots.  The first measles vaccine was not made available until the 60s.  The first generation of the MMR vaccine was introduced in the early 70s, the second generation was introduced in the late 80s.  To put that in perspective, I am 45 and got my live virus jab in 1969.  I am two treatment generations away from what is being administered to kids of today.


We had lots of vaccination in the 50s. We had vaccination for tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis, small pox and polio. Many more became available in the 60s. We used to have to line up in the school corridor for the shots and kids would be fainting all over the place. Metho burner to sterilise the needle between shots, no such thing as single use syringes. Ah,memories!
:asian:


----------



## Tgace (May 21, 2014)

K-man said:


> We had lots of vaccination in the 50s. We had vaccination for tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis, small pox and polio. Many more became available in the 60s. We used to have to line up in the school corridor for the shots and kids would be fainting all over the place. Metho burner to sterilise the needle between shots, no such thing as single use syringes. Ah,memories!
> :asian:



I used to get the "airgun" injections....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K-man (May 21, 2014)

Tgace said:


> I used to get the "airgun" injections....


You were lucky. I think I developed a phobia for injections from my childhood experience. You wouldn't believe the size of the needles they used. I still hate the thought of injections. 

Then of course there were the needles they used for IM penicillin. I think they used to be about 18 gauge. Ouch!
:asian:


----------



## jezr74 (May 21, 2014)

K-man said:


> We had lots of vaccination in the 50s. We had vaccination for tetanus, diphtheria, pertussis, small pox and polio. Many more became available in the 60s. We used to have to line up in the school corridor for the shots and kids would be fainting all over the place. Metho burner to sterilise the needle between shots, no such thing as single use syringes. Ah,memories!
> :asian:



Those vaccinations worldwide have paid off ten fold. While they still come up, it's nowhere near as common.


----------



## lenatoi (May 21, 2014)

I am so leary of any studies. Particularly correlational studies. And as much as people try to prove there was an unbiased study performed on anything, I mostly don't buy it. I find myself having to weigh the pros and cons of each argument, and determine for myself the probability of each occurring, then make my own decisions based on what I discover. It becomes exhausting.  I vaccinate my kids.


----------



## crushing (May 22, 2014)

K-man said:


> You were lucky. I think I developed a phobia for injections from my childhood experience. You wouldn't believe the size of the needles they used. I still hate the thought of injections.
> 
> Then of course there were the needles they used for IM penicillin. I think they used to be about 18 gauge. Ouch!
> :asian:




Is that the same as the immuno or gamma globulin shot during military in-processing?


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2014)

crushing said:


> Is that the same as the immuno or gamma globulin shot during military in-processing?


I don't remember the exact weight cut off, but before I went to Saudi Arabia during desert storm, I had to have a gamma globulin shot in both cheeks because I was over some weight (185 or 190 lbs, I think).   That felt like a damned grapefruit on each side for 3 days.  

But, on the plus side, I was 20 years old and the med tech giving me the shot was a cute A1C with a pretty smile.

Oh, and more on topic, I vaccinated my kids, and they're no worse for wear.  My son had chicken pox at about age 12, but because he was vaccinated, the symptoms were so mild, we almost didn't realize what it was.  Had my wife not gotten it from him (as an adult... she was very, very sick), we probably would never have noticed.


----------



## lenatoi (May 23, 2014)

https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...452_834759016545111_4191199992924330023_n.jpg


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2014)

lenatoi said:


> https://fbcdn-photos-b-a.akamaihd.n...452_834759016545111_4191199992924330023_n.jpg



It's illegal to open carry water in some states.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2014)

Damn that Dihydrogen Monoxide.   Woke up one morning at camp and found DMHO, in powdered form, all over my campsite.  I think it was a conspiracy.


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2014)

The anti-vaccination group are perpetrating actual harm via their ignorance.


----------

